# Hi guys!



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I officially belong in the Senior Forum now! Annabel turned 8 a few weeks ago. Conner and Colby will be following along next year. It's hard to believe I'm going to have a house full of "old" dogs. I got Annabel shortly after graduating from college. I had dreamed of having a golden retriever since I was 12 and was finally in a position to get one. Who knew that bad little puppy would totally and completely change my life!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Enjoy your Old Golds, you will quickly discover how very special they are.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Welcome! I hope Annabel spends many, many years with us here in the senior section!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

It's a special 'club' to have a house of seniors. I have three here right now- my foster Golden in my siggie, my Borzoi who is 7.5 and my Whippet who is turning 14. They're the best!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

They just get more special and distinguished with every passing year!!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

It is a wonderful club to be in. I didn't know how much more I could possibly love my dog. There is something truly special about older Goldens.


----------

